# Il Milan ci prova con Fabregas: Derby con l'Inter?



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Aggiornamento 3 maggio 
Il Milan vuole Cesc Fabregas. 
Secondo il Corriere dello Sport ora il Barcelona sarà costretto a cedere il centrocampista a prezzo di saldo per cercare di dare l'assalto a Neymar. Per la trattativa viene ritenuto fondamentale il ruolo di Falmini ex compagno di Fabregas alll'Arsenal.


Secondo il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, il Milan a Giugno proverà ad acquistare Fabregas dal Barcellona. Il giocatore è stato contestato durante Barcellona Bayern ed è sul piede di partenza.



Secondo rumors provenienti dalla Spagna il Barcellona sarebbe pronto a mettere in vendita Fabregas ritenuto non più gradito dalla squadra catalana. Sul giocatore sembra esserci l'interesse dell'Arsenal e si ritiene possa esserci anche quello del Milan che già in passato aveva seguito il calciatore. La cifra ritenuta necessaria per avviare la trattativa sarebbe di 30 milioni di euro.


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2013)

Lui o Verratti, non voglio chiedere troppo....


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2013)

Vai Bocciarello


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2013)

Comunque a pensarci bene se la società si desse una svegliata farebbe 'sto colpo da 20 e passa mln per il centrocampo e finalmente affiancherebbe un giocatore di tutto rispetto al povero Montolivo, se Fabregas si libera a queste cifre (forse più 25-28 che 20) non vedo perché non provarci, alla fine 20 per Balotelli li hanno spesi vendendo Pato, non ne possono spendere 25-28 in 2 annetti tipo dopo aver venduto qualche giocatore inutile tipo Boateng? con 25 mln potresti trattare pure per Verratti.


----------



## Dexter (2 Maggio 2013)

galliani con 22-23 milioni lo porta a milano..l'ingaggio è un bel problema...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2013)

Ho controllato il cellulare e c'era scritto "Una chiamata persa: Carlotta"


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2013)

Ma soprattutto se lo vendono a chi lo vendono? torna in Premiere all'Arsenal? sarebbe da scellerati visto che l'Arsenal i campioni che aveva li ha venduti tutti e sarebbero degli stolti a spendere tanti soldi per riprendersi un loro giocatore simbolo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Maggio 2013)

Se effettivamente dovesse partire, secondo me non sarebbe poi così clamoroso un nostro tentativo


----------



## drama 84 (2 Maggio 2013)

...lo annunciano domenica sera


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2013)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> ...lo annunciano domenica sera



Da qui al 31 Agosto ogni domenica è buona!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Maggio 2013)

Il 28 a 28


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Amici io il topic l'ho aperto apposta in questa sezione e non in quella del nostro calciomercato per evitare illusioni.


----------



## drama 84 (2 Maggio 2013)

secondo me resta al barça xavi non e eterno


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2013)

C'è l'offerta,28 milioni più Emanuelson


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2013)

quanto prende Fabregas?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2013)

Mah non credo che voglia andarsene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

questo Topic mi ricorda il nostro amico Bocciarello e le litigate sul vecchio MW


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Per me comunque ha solo bisogno di sentirsi importante... da noi sarebbe il leader in mezzo al campo... inutile dirlo... ma tanto non verrà mai.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> questo Topic mi ricorda il nostro amico Bocciarello e le litigate sul vecchio MW



Tra un paio di giorni lo spostiamo in "Il calciomercato del Milan" 

Stavolta penso supereremmo tranquillamente le 1000 pagine


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2013)

Scambio alla pari con Traorè! Ma che dico?! Traoré per Fabregas più un conguaglio di 5 milioni.


----------



## Doctore (2 Maggio 2013)

chiamate carlotta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

La telefonata con Carlota è stata fantastica...

Quel Bocciarello verrà ricordato per l'eternità come il re dei troll di Milanworld.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> chiamate carlotta


Sembra Cesc con la parrucca e qualche chilo di troppo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Maggio 2013)

*ALL IN*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra un paio di giorni lo spostiamo in "Il calciomercato del Milan"
> 
> Stavolta penso supereremmo tranquillamente le 1000 pagine



se viene il Boccia è finita

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La telefonata con Carlota è stata fantastica...
> 
> Quel Bocciarello verrà ricordato per l'eternità come il re dei troll di Milanworld.
> 
> ...



madonna che risate quella volta...alle 3 di pomeriggio stavo fisso su quel Topic
poi a un certo punto erano diventati tutti esperti di mercato...LA FONTE, Marshall, un altro utente e ovviamente il mitico Benito


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se viene il Boccia è finita
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Poi c'era pure il tipo che perdeva gli esami all'università per seguire le notizie


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra un paio di giorni lo spostiamo in "Il calciomercato del Milan"
> 
> Stavolta penso supereremmo tranquillamente le 1000 pagine



...meglio, significa che il forum è seguito...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Poi c'era pure il tipo che perdeva gli esami all'università per seguire le notizie



La vecchia trattativa per Fabregas me la sono persa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...meglio, significa che il forum è seguito...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Peccato 

I continui aggiornamenti erano fantastici: una trattativa creata senza alcuna rispondenza con la realtà. Credo sia stata la più grande forma di allucinazione collettiva della storia.

Ad esempio tanto per ricordare uno delle tante domande a Rosso Milan:

_Galliani ha detto:
"Mister X è identificato"

Di chi pensi si tratti?? Fabregas?_

Risposta di Rosso Milan: _Sì, con prima alternativa Pastore e seconda alternativa Ganso a Gennaio._

E fu così che arrivò Aquilani...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Peccato
> 
> I continui aggiornamenti erano fantastici: una trattativa creata senza alcuna rispondenza con la realtà. Credo sia stata la più grande forma di allucinazione collettiva della storia



...... però vi ha tenuto impegnati


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...... però vi ha tenuto impegnati


O ci ha fatto perdere tempo, dipende dai punti di vista


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Poi c'era pure il tipo che perdeva gli esami all'università per seguire le notizie



noo questa non me la ricordo


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> O ci ha fatto perdere tempo, dipende dai punti di vista



......o anche fatto sognare ....ma come dici tu dipende dai punti di vista.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Peccato
> 
> I continui aggiornamenti erano fantastici: una trattativa creata senza alcuna rispondenza con la realtà. Credo sia stata la più grande forma di allucinazione collettiva della storia.
> 
> ...



giusto il Rosso ogni tanto ci prendeva...però diceva pure Rossi al Barcellona al 98% e Sanchez all'Inter al 75%


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> giusto il Rosso ogni tanto ci prendeva...però diceva pure Rossi al Barcellona al 98% e Sanchez all'Inter al 75%


ahahah sì, le percentuali


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> ahahah sì, le percentuali



chissà se scrive ancora su quel sito su internet


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ......o anche fatto sognare ....ma come dici tu dipende dai punti di vista.


Il topic era ampiamente degenerato... c'era un post dove si faceva una domanda e un post di insulti o ironia...

Tutto ovviamente si risolse con un ban collettivo per tutta la combriccola di presunte fonti...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il topic era ampiamente degenerato... c'era un post dove si faceva una domanda e un post di insulti o ironia...
> 
> Tutto ovviamente si risolse con un ban collettivo per tutta la combriccola di presunte fonti...



....allora alla fine a qualcosa è servito.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> chissà se scrive ancora su quel sito su internet


Francesco Benito Letizia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....allora alla fine a qualcosa è servito.


Certo, la rabbia repressa dei moderatori ha avuto libero sfogo XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Francesco Benito Letizia



lol ho visto adesso che quel sito non esiste più
cmq Fabregas sarebbe nuovamente un sogno...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol ho visto adesso che quel sito non esiste più
> cmq Fabregas sarebbe nuovamente un sogno...


Forse a furia delle madonne che gli hanno tirato dietro mi sa che non esiste manco più lui


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Forse a furia delle madonne che gli hanno tirato dietro mi sa che non esiste manco più lui



 poraccio


----------



## Marilson (2 Maggio 2013)

la domanda è: il giocatore è lo stesso fenomeno dei tempi dell'Arsenal?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Comunque, secondo voi, Fabregas in fin dei conti lascerà il Barcellona?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Comunque, secondo voi, Fabregas in fin dei conti lascerà il Barcellona?



se lascia il Barca è per il Milan...visto che ha sempre detto che tifa Milan, ma questa volta non mi voglio illudere...per me non viene


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se lascia il Barca è per il Milan...visto che ha sempre detto che tifa Milan, ma questa volta non mi voglio illudere...per me non viene



Quindi non credi in un suo ritorno all'Arsenal?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2013)

Pronunciare il nome di Fabregas in questo forum fa scattare una serie di immagini, nomi, ricordi pazzesca...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi non credi in un suo ritorno all'Arsenal?



non penso...per te?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pronunciare il nome di Fabregas in questo forum fa scattare una serie di immagini, nomi, ricordi pazzesca...



...anche pronunciare quello di Balotelli lo era....le vie del Signore sono infinite....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non penso...per te?



.....certo vederlo da noi sarebbe una gran cosa e chissà un miracolo....ma secondo me se ne avesse la possibilità ritornerebbe all'Arsenal.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...anche pronunciare quello di Balotelli lo era....le vie del Signore sono infinite....
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



all'Arsenal non si vince...lo sa pure lui


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...anche pronunciare quello di Balotelli lo era....le vie del Signore sono infinite....
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Comunque si parla di opzione di riacquisto da parte dell'Arsenal... per me se va via dal Barcellona è per tornare all'Arsenal sicuramente.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> all'Arsenal non si vince...lo sa pure lui



Anche questo è vero
Speriamo che Silvio impazzisca e cacci la grana.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la domanda è: il giocatore è lo stesso fenomeno dei tempi dell'Arsenal?


Per me sì... se non ti senti importante in un progetto, è difficile rendere... all'Arsenal era l'uomo squadra, al Barcellona ha finito per fare il portaborracce per Messi, Iniesta e Xavi.


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho controllato il cellulare e c'era scritto "Una chiamata persa: Carlotta"



Carlota con una T 'gnurant!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Carlota con una T 'gnurant!


Ero in dubbio effettivamente...


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2013)

Eccola! E' arrivata!

Secondo il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, *il Milan a Giugno proverà ad acquistare Fabregas* dal Barcellona. Il giocatore è stato contestato durante Barcellona Bayern ed è sul piede di partenza.


----------



## iceman. (3 Maggio 2013)

attenzione...fabregas ha gia' firmato...il 25 giugno salira' sull'aereo...ROTFL

ma quante ******* sparava quel bocciarello? ahuahau


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccola! E' arrivata!
> 
> Secondo il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, *il Milan a Giugno proverà ad acquistare Fabregas* dal Barcellona. Il giocatore è stato contestato durante Barcellona Bayern ed è sul piede di partenza.




.....si parte per una lunga telenovela ....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Noooooooooooo basta..... vi prego....


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Noooooooooooo basta..... vi prego....



Dai che ci divertiamo e magari chissà questa volta arriva davvero.....


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2013)

here we go.... again


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dai che ci divertiamo e magari chissà questa volta arriva davvero....


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


>



.....basta prendere le notizie con più leggerezza.....


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2013)

Già me lo vedo Fester il giorno della presentazione che dice: "Nel 2011 era già tutto fatto con l'Arsenal ma poi saltò all'ultimo perchè la mamma di Cesc voleva che il figlio tornasse a casa nella sua Barcellona".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....basta prendere le notizie con più leggerezza.....


Te non hai idea la scorsa volta, per questo parli così


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Te non hai idea la scorsa volta, per questo parli così




....appunto, adesso c'è meno illusione perciò seguiremo tutti l'eventuale trattativa senza rimanerci troppo male...


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2013)

Vi diamo sempre tutte le notizie in maxi anteprima 

Gli altri arrivano sempre 3 ore dopo 

Notte va, che tra un pò suona la sveglia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Già me lo vedo Fester il giorno della presentazione che dice: "Nel 2011 era già tutto fatto con l'Arsenal ma poi saltò all'ultimo perchè la mamma di Cesc voleva che il figlio tornasse a casa nella sua Barcellona".


Lo paghiamo in 20 anni.

Le rate, voglio le rate 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....appunto, adesso c'è meno illusione perciò seguiremo tutti l'eventuale trattativa senza rimanerci troppo male...


Eh sperem...


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2013)

4 rate da 6 milioni, se po fà 

C'è solo un piccolo problema riguardo l'ingaggio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 4 rate da 6 milioni, se po fà
> 
> C'è solo un piccolo problema riguardo l'ingaggio


Dobbiamo accorciare la rosa... se già fai fuori Ambrosini, Traorè, Nocerino, Taiwo ecco che saltano fuori i soldi per pagare l'ingaggio di Checco Fabbrica.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo accorciare la rosa... se già fai fuori Ambrosini, Traorè, Nocerino, Taiwo ecco che saltano fuori i soldi per pagare l'ingaggio di Checco Fabbrica.



....però i conti inizi a farli....


----------



## 2515 (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo accorciare la rosa... se già fai fuori Ambrosini, Traorè, Nocerino, Taiwo ecco che saltano fuori i soldi per pagare l'ingaggio di Checco Fabbrica.



basta far fuori robinho eh..


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> basta far fuori robinho eh..




......Robinho se ne deve andare, a prescindere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....però i conti inizi a farli....


Eh beh... non che mi farebbe schifo


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eh beh... non che mi farebbe schifo



.....a chi lo dici.

Comunque la notizia è ripresa anche da Internews.....


----------



## Ale (3 Maggio 2013)

ed i 25 mln per il cartellino chi li mette?


----------



## ROQ (3 Maggio 2013)

Il giocatore è eccellente ma anche a prezzo di saldo tra cartellino ed ingaggio è un investimento importante, a parità di condizioni allora punterei su Thiago Alcantara che mi piace anche di più, è più giovane e si adatterebbe alla perfezione sia come mezzala nel 4-3-3 sia come 3\4ista in un 4-2-3-1... se, come temo, la cosa si rivelasse non possibile prenderei di corsa Clasie del Feyenord che per il suo valore effettivo è sottovalutatissimo, anzi questo visto che pare sia valutato relativamente poco cercherei di prenderlo comunque prima che lo prende una Fiorentina e la stagione successiva chiede 5 volte il prezzo che ha pagato...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Maggio 2013)

temo però che se dovesse arrivare Fabregas dovremmo rinunciare a uno dei nostri 4 moschettieri di centrocampo:
Flamini Traore Nocerino o Muntari


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Maggio 2013)

Quando l'ufficialità?


----------



## jaws (3 Maggio 2013)

Vado da Giannino ad aspettarlo


----------



## Tobi (3 Maggio 2013)

Nome suggestivo ma con 20-25 milioni puoi prendere obiang e clasie.. e non dimentichiamoci che abbiamo disperatamente bisogno di un difensore centrale forte


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Vado da Giannino ad aspettarlo



No,andiamo all'aereoporto a far compagnia al trollone di Ruiu.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2013)

Caschi grigliate elicotteri... li sentite ??? ? Cesc we CAN ..... un altra estate dietro a sto cesso non la reggo.. per cortesia .. bloccate subito Ruio e gli amici degli altri lidi...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2013)

Addirittua Boccia,se non ricordo male,minacciò di querelare(in altri lidi)gente che aveva riportato le sue news postate sul primo MW.Follia totale.


----------



## Butcher (3 Maggio 2013)

Ricominciamo?


----------



## Brain84 (3 Maggio 2013)

A prescindere che si tratta di fandonie grandi come una casa, io Fabregas lo prenderei anche domani. Giovane e fortissimo, al Barcellona non ha saputo esprimersi al meglio per colpa della concorrenza ma da noi sarebbe insieme a Montolivo tanta roba.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Se ci fosse la possibilità di prenderlo, lo prenderei a occhi chiusi. Ha l'età di Messi, è giovane e sarebbe perfetto nel 4-3-3 come mezz'ala. 

Montolivo-Cristante-Fabregas..... mica male ragazzi. Poi la sua specialità è l'assist, in particolare il filtrante rasoterra. 

Se arrivasse Fabregas, mi accontenterei anche solo di lui. Sarebbe una manna per gli attaccanti, perché finalmente avremmo un centrocampo che la palla la sa giocare. Sono stanco di scarpari senza tecnica...


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Nome suggestivo ma con 20-25 milioni puoi prendere obiang e clasie.. e non dimentichiamoci che abbiamo disperatamente bisogno di un difensore centrale forte



Fabregas con Obiang e Clasie non c'azzecca niente, dai su siamo seri.


----------



## 2515 (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse la possibilità di prenderlo, lo prenderei a occhi chiusi. Ha l'età di Messi, è giovane e sarebbe perfetto nel 4-3-3 come mezz'ala.
> 
> Montolivo-Cristante-Fabregas..... mica male ragazzi. Poi la sua specialità è l'assist, in particolare il filtrante rasoterra.
> 
> Se arrivasse Fabregas, mi accontenterei anche solo di lui. Sarebbe una manna per gli attaccanti, perché finalmente avremmo un centrocampo che la palla la sa giocare. Sono stanco di scarpari senza tecnica...



paradossalmente potrebbe bastare sì lui perché abbiamo anche già preso saponara e verrà promosso cristante, aggiungendo Jorginho ormai quasi nostro, a quel punto potremmo richiamare alla base fossati.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Corriere dello Sport di oggi: 


Vedi l'allegato 584

Vedi l'allegato 583


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo accorciare la rosa... se già fai fuori Ambrosini, Traorè, Nocerino, Taiwo ecco che saltano fuori i soldi per pagare l'ingaggio di Checco Fabbrica.



Eh lo so, ma anche Robinho, Bojan e Antonini che non servono a niente. Tra l'altro leggevo che al Barca prende 5 milioni, come ingaggio sarebbe ancora fattibile.


----------



## 2515 (3 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eh lo so, ma anche Robinho, Bojan e Antonini che non servono a niente. Tra l'altro leggevo che al Barca prende 5 milioni, come ingaggio sarebbe ancora fattibile.



è tifoso del milan da sempre, se lo abbasserebbe. E quello è onestamente l'unico scoglio, perché se cesc vuole andare via dal barça e galliani lo vuole, lo prende tranquillamente a poco più di 20 milioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport di oggi:
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 584
> ...


Credo siano tre balle... il calcio italiano non è in grado di reggere certi colpi... cioè al limite la notizia sulla Juventus potrebbe essere vera.
Il Milan ha sempre sognato Fabregas, è stato anni a osservare il giocatore, su questo non ci sono dubbi. Quando partì Kakà, credo che ci abbia pensato sul serio, però purtroppo la mancanza di voglia di investire ha portato a rinunciare ben presto alla possibilità di ingaggiarlo. L'ho sempre visto come la mezz'ala perfetta: grande tecnica e visione di gioco, ottimi tempi di inserimento, ottimo anche dal punto di vista tattico. 
Credo che oggi come oggi il suo valore sia poco inferiore ai 30 milioni di euro, intorno ai 28. Le domande sono due:
1) anche ammesso che riusciamo a spendere i soldi per il cartellino, possiamo permettercelo realmente a livello di ingaggio?
2) se venisse, un elemento del genere vorrebbe quanto meno una squadra competitiva sul serio. Non dico a livello di Bayern o Barcellona, ma almeno in grado di lottare per vincere qualcosa. Siamo in grado di garantirglielo?
3) perché Fabregas dovrebbe venire a giocare in un campionato ridicolo come quello italiano dove i top player solitamente partono e non arrivano? 

L'idea, una mezza idea di prenderlo potrebbe pure esserci. Il problema è che tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Flamini chiama Fabregas al Milan

Corriere dello Sport


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Addirittua Boccia,se non ricordo male,minacciò di querelare(in altri lidi)gente che aveva riportato le sue news postate sul primo MW.Follia totale.



verooo questa l'avevo scordata ahahah

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Flamini chiama Fabregas al Milan
> 
> Corriere dello Sport



addirittura Flamini? perchè sta con Carlota?


----------



## 2515 (3 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> verooo questa l'avevo scordata ahahah
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



flamini era suo compagno di squadra all'arsenal.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> verooo questa l'avevo scordata ahahah
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




No, sono amici dai tempi dell'Arsenal.
Fabregas poco tempo fa di lui disse: "Vincere partite e trofei non è l'unica cosa che conta nel calcio, specialmente se puoi fare amicizie importanti com'è accaduto a me e Mathieu. Ho avuto la fortuna di conoscerlo e posso dire che è una delle persone più importanti per me in ambito sportivo."


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2013)

Ahahaha si ricomincia!

Cesc we can!


----------



## 2515 (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Credo siano tre balle... il calcio italiano non è in grado di reggere certi colpi... cioè al limite la notizia sulla Juventus potrebbe essere vera.
> Il Milan ha sempre sognato Fabregas, è stato anni a osservare il giocatore, su questo non ci sono dubbi. Quando partì Kakà, credo che ci abbia pensato sul serio, però purtroppo la mancanza di voglia di investire ha portato a rinunciare ben presto alla possibilità di ingaggiarlo. L'ho sempre visto come la mezz'ala perfetta: grande tecnica e visione di gioco, ottimi tempi di inserimento, ottimo anche dal punto di vista tattico.
> Credo che oggi come oggi il suo valore sia poco inferiore ai 30 milioni di euro, intorno ai 28. Le domande sono due:
> 1) anche ammesso che riusciamo a spendere i soldi per il cartellino, possiamo permettercelo realmente a livello di ingaggio?
> ...



1) Balotelli prendeva più di lui al city
2-3) Lui è tifoso del milan, balotelli è venuto da noi per fallire secondo te? Il progetto del milan è quello di tornare grande, ovvio che ci vuole tempo perché investendo sui giovani quelli è sempre necessario, ma gli garantiremmo la titolarità assoluta e l'essere un punto cardine del progetto.

Io pure non credo che Fabregas verrà al milan, ma se le condizioni per farlo ci sarebbero e basterebbe la sua volontà di andarsene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

già l'uomo proiettile stava all'Arsenal


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eh lo so, ma anche Robinho, Bojan e Antonini che non servono a niente. Tra l'altro leggevo che al Barca prende 5 milioni, come ingaggio sarebbe ancora fattibile.


Non servono a niente, sono d'accordo. Robinho e Bojan possono essere sostituiti da Boateng e Saponara. Se Boateng si considera un'ala il suo posto a centrocampo lo prenderebbe Cristante. Antonini addio.

Via anche Traorè, Nocerino e Ambrosini, poi c'è anche Taiwo da sbolognare. Il problema è che questi giocatori non li compra nessuno e l'unico modo per liberarsene secondo me è quello di fare degli scambi. Magari con qualche scambio si potrebbe guadagnare qualcosa a livello di plusvalenze, cosa che non fa mai male.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> 1) Balotelli prendeva più di lui al city
> 2-3) Lui è tifoso del milan, balotelli è venuto da noi per fallire secondo te? Il progetto del milan è quello di tornare grande, ovvio che ci vuole tempo perché investendo sui giovani quelli è sempre necessario, ma gli garantiremmo la titolarità assoluta e l'essere un punto cardine del progetto.
> 
> Io pure non credo che Fabregas verrà al milan, ma se le condizioni per farlo ci sarebbero e basterebbe la sua volontà di andarsene.


L'ho detto, se ci fossero delle condizioni lo prenderei a occhi chiusi. Il problema è capire qual sia l'orientamento societario: se vivacchiare, comprando qualche giovane e rivendendolo a peso d'oro (come fa l'Udinese) oppure se si vuole ricostruire realmente a partire da fondamenta differenti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2013)

ahahah un'altra estate con il nome di Fabregas  ogni sessione sempre gli stessi nomi lol


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2013)

Fabregas tifoso del Milan???Mi è nuova questa......


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;178798 ha scritto:


> ahahah un'altra estate con il nome di Fabregas  ogni sessione sempre gli stessi nomi lol



....noi siamo perseveranti....


----------



## jaws (3 Maggio 2013)

Ho letto in uno dei messaggi precedenti che Fabregas sarebbe un cesso.


----------



## samburke (3 Maggio 2013)

Può capitare di tutto nella vita, ma non credo che al momento sia credibile l'arrivo di Fabregas al milan per una mera questione economica. Non ci possiamo permettere l'ingaggio o meglio non ce lo vogliamo permettere perché l'obiettivo è quello di ridurre il monte ingaggi in maniera importante e non di abbassarlo solo un po'... 
Inoltre, non credo che il Milan questa estate farà grandi acquisti perché il centrocampo è numericamente apposto così: Ambrosini, Montolivo, Saponara, Cristante, De Jong, Muntari, Flamini (?), uno tra Traoré o Nocerino. In attacco probabilmente promuoveranno uno della primavera o faranno venire qualche scandalo da fuori. Gli unici interventi di un certo tipo saranno forse in difesa; forse prenderanno un secondo portiere a parametro zero (secondo me Amelia a fine stagione se ne va, mentre temo che ad Abbiati rinnoveranno), i difensori temo saranno i seguenti: Salomon (oggetto misterioso), Zaccardo (fa quello che faceva Yepes), Mexes (se spalma), uno tra Bonera (penso più questo che costa poco) o Zapata, De Sciglio, Constant, Vilà (secondo me lo tengono solo per evitare di comprare un terzino sinistro nuovo, in fin dei conti mi pare prenda poco) e un terzino destro o un centrale in base al ruolo che attribuiscono a Zaccardo.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2013)

Si ma alla fine parliamo del nulla.Il Milan non può permettersi Fabregas.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si ma alla fine parliamo del nulla.Il Milan non può permettersi Fabregas.


A livello teorico se se lo può permettere l'Arsenal se lo può permettere anche il Milan. Ci vuole la voglia di investire perché i soldi ci sono, soprattutto se dovessimo andare in Champions. Penso che abbiamo un monte ingaggi tale da permetterci di fare un colpo di valore, liberandoci dei pesi morti in squadra. 

Dovremmo riuscire ad avere un 11 titolare molto forte e poi 4 o 5 riserve decenti. Poi per il resto possono pure infarcire la rosa di primavera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ho letto in uno dei messaggi precedenti che Fabregas sarebbe un cesso.


Non ho piu intenzione di sopportarti.. alla prossima ti banno , ti ho sopportato anche per troppo tempo.. il tuo flame mi ha stufato . 

RISPETTA le idee degli altri utenti !!!


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2013)

ma prendiamoci Verratti!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma prendiamoci Verratti!!!


A oggi a mio avviso è più semplice Fabregas che Verratti.

L'italiano è già sul taccuino di alcuni grossi club europei come Real Madrid e forse forse pure il Barcellona. 

Fabregas viene da stagioni così così, in questo momento c'è solo l'Arsenal sul giocatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A livello teorico se se lo può permettere l'Arsenal se lo può permettere anche il Milan. Ci vuole la voglia di investire perché i soldi ci sono, soprattutto se dovessimo andare in Champions. Penso che abbiamo un monte ingaggi tale da permetterci di fare un colpo di valore, liberandoci dei pesi morti in squadra.
> 
> Dovremmo riuscire ad avere un 11 titolare molto forte e poi 4 o 5 riserve decenti. Poi per il resto possono pure infarcire la rosa di primavera.



La proprietà Gunners quest'anno ha stanziato un budget che sfiora la cifra di 90 mln di sterline(l'ho sentito a sky)e quindi può permetterselo benissimo,noi no,in quanto costerebbe 25-30 di cartellino più 10 mln lordi annui(minimo).


----------



## jaws (3 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ho piu intenzione di sopportarti.. alla prossima ti banno , ti ho sopportato anche per troppo tempo.. il tuo flame mi ha stufato .
> 
> RISPETTA le idee degli altri utenti !!!



Cioè ma stiamo scherzando? Un ban per aver scritto quel messaggio?
Avevo smesso di scrivere sul forum per causa tua e del tuo modo insensato di fare il moderatore.
A questo punto bannami pure, però non cancellare nessun messaggio; tutti devono poter leggere il motivo del ban


----------



## Need4 (3 Maggio 2013)

Neanche 24 ore e siamo già a 12 pagine.... 

bboni..state bboni...


----------



## korma (3 Maggio 2013)

se vanno via Boateng ,Robinho e Bojan credo che l'ingaggio per lui non sarebbe un problema, visto che poi come centrocampista verrebbe aggregato Cristante.
Se poi ci portano anche Verratti..beh..


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Cioè ma stiamo scherzando? Un ban per aver scritto quel messaggio?
> Avevo smesso di scrivere sul forum per causa tua e del tuo modo insensato di fare il moderatore.
> A questo punto bannami pure, però non cancellare nessun messaggio; tutti devono poter leggere il motivo del ban



Jaws perdere un utente dispiace sempre perciò per favore, evita di alimentare polemiche, ci sono centinaia di post da commentare, non occorre scegliere proprio quelli di chi con te non lega molto. Spero che tu voglia sentire il mio consiglio.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Need4 ha scritto:


> Neanche 24 ore e siamo già a 12 pagine....
> 
> bboni..state bboni...



..siamo molto attivi .....


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2013)

acquisto che andrebbe completamente contro la nuova politica societaria. E' fantascienza ragà, dai su.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> acquisto che andrebbe completamente contro la nuova politica societaria. E' fantascienza ragà, dai su.



....perché completamente contro? 
http://www.milanworld.net/b-berlusc...ortare-nuovi-top-players-al-milan-vt5930.html


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> acquisto che andrebbe completamente contro la nuova politica societaria. E' fantascienza ragà, dai su.



dipende dal contesto , io penso che una società per definirsi grande debba poter almeno permettersi un acquisto da 20-25 mil e uno stipendio max di 4-5 mil . Il problema sussite quando si spendono 22 mil per r oliva e si danno 4-5 mil a binho o a mexes o a flamini


----------



## Graxx (3 Maggio 2013)

io ci credo poco...certo è che kucka montolivo fabregas sarebbe mostruoso...e ho detto kucka giusto cosi per non dire flamini...ancora meglio fabregas montolivo boateng....ma ripeto è fantascienza...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> io ci credo poco...certo è che kucka montolivo fabregas sarebbe mostruoso...e ho detto kucka giusto cosi per non dire flamini...ancora meglio fabregas montolivo boateng....ma ripeto è fantascienza...



Non dico che arriverà perché è difficile ma non impossibile. Comunque in quanti credevano nell'acquisto di Balotelli?


----------



## Jino (3 Maggio 2013)

I costi di Fabregas (cartellino ed ingaggio) sono fuori dalla nostra logica, se il giocatore accettasse un ingaggio "normale" delle possibilità ci potrebbero anche essere, ma sinceramente non vedo perchè dovrebbe farlo per noi, non ne ha motivo. Sicuramente se dovesse partire da Barcellona ci sarebbe club ben più ricchi di noi che lo potrebbero soddisfare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non dico che arriverà perché è difficile ma non impossibile. Comunque in quanti credevano nell'acquisto di Balotelli?



Balotelli comunque aveva due cose che Fabregas non ha, ossia la volontà di venire da noi e la nazionalità italiana. L'unico problema era il cartellino. 

Con lo spagnolo ci sarebbe il problema cartellino, ingaggio e convincerlo a preferire noi. 

Sono due situazioni totalmente diverse.


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2013)

ma levatevelo dalla testa, per favore sfatiamo tra l'altro sto falso mito di Fabregas tifoso del Milan, Fabregas è tifoso del Barca e dell'Arsenal, del Milan disse solo che era la sua squadra preferita tra le italiane, non c'entra una mazza col caso Balotelli.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dipende dal contesto , io penso che una società per definirsi grande debba poter almeno permettersi un acquisto da 20-25 mil e uno stipendio max di 4-5 mil . Il problema sussite quando si spendono 22 mil per r oliva e si danno 4-5 mil a binho o a mexes o a flamini



l'acquisto top per il 2013 è già stato fatto: Balotelli.

p.s. Balotelli è venuto al Milan per 2 ragioni:
-forte volontà del giocatore
-forte volontà di cederlo
Fabregas potrebbe andarsene al PSG e in qualsiasi altra squadra competitiva. La cosa buffa è che qui si dia per scontato che il barça voglia cederlo. Onestamente non capisco perché dovrebbe.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> I costi di Fabregas (cartellino ed ingaggio) sono fuori dalla nostra logica, se il giocatore accettasse un ingaggio "normale" delle possibilità ci potrebbero anche essere, ma sinceramente non vedo perchè dovrebbe farlo per noi, non ne ha motivo. Sicuramente se dovesse partire da Barcellona ci sarebbe club ben più ricchi di noi che lo potrebbero soddisfare.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



fabregas aveva dichiarato tempo fa che tifava per il milan, poi ha giocato già in premier e nella liga quindi per me o va in bundes o va da noi se cambia squadra, forse sto sognando


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> I costi di Fabregas (cartellino ed ingaggio) sono fuori dalla nostra logica, se il giocatore accettasse un ingaggio "normale" delle possibilità ci potrebbero anche essere, ma sinceramente non vedo perchè dovrebbe farlo per noi, non ne ha motivo. Sicuramente se dovesse partire da Barcellona ci sarebbe club ben più ricchi di noi che lo potrebbero soddisfare.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Il mio paragone era solo per dire che anche Balo era ritenuto impossibile.


----------



## Jino (3 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fabregas aveva dichiarato tempo fa che tifava per il milan, poi ha giocato già in premier e nella liga quindi per me o va in bundes o va da noi se cambia squadra, forse sto sognando



Stai assolutamente sognando. Non tifa Milan, ha solo detto che in Italia è la squadra che più gli piace, perchè si sa cosa in ambito europeo abbiamo fatto negli ultimi 20 anni. Secondo, la Premier è un campionato straordinario, chi lo lascia ci tornerebbe al volo. Terzo, ci sono decine di squadre che gli garantirebbero ingaggio e progetto migliore del nostro. Quarto, il Barca lo vuole cedere? Lui vuole lasciare casa sua? No e no.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il mio paragone era solo per dire che anche Balo era ritenuto impossibile.



Ed io sottolineavo che, almeno per me, non era impossibile


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2013)

fabregas con meno di 30mln (se hai la fortuna che la dirigenza catalana sia mezza rincitrullita) non lo prendi. meno di 6mln (se al giocatore fa davvero pena la situazione economica del Milan) non puoi dargli. Praticamente un suicidio per una squadra, RICORDATELO, che ha venduto Ibrahimovicx e Thiago Silva per motivi esclusivamente economici.
Qui la gente pensa che dopo un anno di ingaggi più bassi (e nemmeno più di tanto) siamo improvvisamente diventati ricchi. Bah...

"Certi giocatori in Italia non possiamo più permetterceli".
Al limite la Juventus, se vende qualche big a centrocampo, può provare a comprare un gran giocatore all'estero. Ma per il resto....


----------



## chicagousait (3 Maggio 2013)

E come ogni anno la voce di mercato che vuole Fabregas al Milan si ripresenta. Come un raffreddore


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2013)

p.s. il Milan negli ultimi 8 anni ha comprato solo giocatori che le rispettive ex squadre volevano fortemente cedere. Gli unici giocatori comprati "perché il Milan è il Milan" sono i Salamon, i Saponara, Zapata, Yepes...


----------



## 2515 (3 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fabregas con meno di 30mln (se hai la fortuna che la dirigenza catalana sia mezza rincitrullita) non lo prendi. meno di 6mln (se al giocatore fa davvero pena la situazione economica del Milan) non puoi dargli. Praticamente un suicidio per una squadra, RICORDATELO, che ha venduto Ibrahimovicx e Thiago Silva per motivi esclusivamente economici.
> Qui la gente pensa che dopo un anno di ingaggi più bassi (e nemmeno più di tanto) siamo improvvisamente diventati ricchi. Bah...
> 
> "Certi giocatori in Italia non possiamo più permetterceli".
> Al limite la Juventus, se vende qualche big a centrocampo, può provare a comprare un gran giocatore all'estero. Ma per il resto....



Il barça ha comprato ibra a 65 milioni più Eto' per poi vendercelo a 24. Il barça fa sovente minusvalenze di questo genere.
Fabregas prende 5 milioni, meno di balotelli al city.


----------



## MisterBet (3 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fabregas con meno di 30mln (se hai la fortuna che la dirigenza catalana sia mezza rincitrullita) non lo prendi. meno di 6mln (se al giocatore fa davvero pena la situazione economica del Milan) non puoi dargli. Praticamente un suicidio per una squadra, RICORDATELO, che ha venduto Ibrahimovicx e Thiago Silva per motivi esclusivamente economici.
> Qui la gente pensa che dopo un anno di ingaggi più bassi (e nemmeno più di tanto) siamo improvvisamente diventati ricchi. Bah...
> 
> "Certi giocatori in Italia non possiamo più permetterceli".
> Al limite la Juventus, se vende qualche big a centrocampo, può provare a comprare un gran giocatore all'estero. Ma per il resto....



Amen.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vai Bocciarello


----------



## Gnagnazio (3 Maggio 2013)

Gli ex del Barcellona non hanno mai fatto bene al Milan :

Rivaldo 2002
Ronaldinho 2008
Fabregas 2013 ????

Dopo 2 stagioni deludenti, spendere 25/30 mln per Fabregas, non lo farei. Troppo rischioso.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Maggio 2013)

uomini di poca fede


----------



## Albijol (3 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quarto, il Barca lo vuole cedere? Lui vuole lasciare casa sua? No e no.



Veramente il Barca lo vuole cedere, anche perché c'è da rifare mezza squadra per tornare i più forti. Se lui vuole andarsene non si sa, ma i tifosi lo odiano, basta andare su barcaforum.com e vedere che dicono di lui.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Maggio 2013)

Sputare su un eventualissimo Fabregas, quando abbiamo Nocerino Muntari Traoré Ambrosini in mezzo al campo è davvero simpatico


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sputare su un eventualissimo Fabregas, quando abbiamo Nocerino Muntari Traoré Ambrosini in mezzo al campo è davvero simpatico



almeno con questi abbiamo garantito l'equilibrio come piace al nostro allenatore, con fabregas sarà difficile da gestire


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sputare su un eventualissimo Fabregas, quando abbiamo Nocerino Muntari Traoré Ambrosini in mezzo al campo è davvero simpatico



Beh nessuno sputa su Fabregas,ma ci sono molti dubbi sulla fattibilità dell'operazione.


----------



## Ena (3 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Gli ex del Barcellona non hanno mai fatto bene al Milan :
> 
> Rivaldo 2002
> Ronaldinho 2008
> ...



Ronaldinho ha fatto male? o.o certo ci si aspettava di più da quello che per qualche anno è stato il miglior giocatore al mondo, ma non si può di certo dire che ha fatto male


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2013)

Già siamo a 14 pagine?!?

Ahahahahahah


----------



## 2515 (3 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Gli ex del Barcellona non hanno mai fatto bene al Milan :
> 
> Rivaldo 2002
> Ronaldinho 2008
> ...



i primi due non erano esattamente giovanissimi e avevano diversi problemi, Ronaldinho era svogliato e in carne, Rivaldo quell'anno o poco prima divorziò dalla moglie e non fu un anno piacevole per lui, Fabregas è molto giovane e sicuramente un bell'investimento. NOn ha fatto 2 stagioni deludenti, non ha mai giocato nel suo ruolo, ha giocato più in attacco che a centrocampo dai.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Già siamo a 14 pagine?!?
> 
> Ahahahahahah



Quant'era il record del topic di Fabregas nel vecchio forum?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Maggio 2013)

32 presenze,11 gol e 10 assist in questa stagione per lui.

Ha proprio fallito nel Barca.

PACCOH,VIA DAL BARSA,AL MILAN CON PRESTITO CON DIRITTO DI RISCATTO FISSATO A 15 MILIONI.

Credeteci eh.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2013)

2 stagioni deludenti fabregas? ma se la scorsa stagione tutti dicevano "eeeeh farà la riserva di xavi" e a dicembre aveva giocato praticamente sempre segnando forse oltre 10 gol!!!
fab è criticato soprattutto per le sue prestazioni non eccellenti in Champions, dove non ha mai fatto la differenza.

ma da qui a dire che il Barça venderà Fabregas ce ne vuole eh!!! è stato pur sempre schierato più da falso nueve che da centrale...
e da centrale ha fatto sempre bene.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 2 stagioni deludenti fabregas? ma se la scorsa stagione tutti dicevano "eeeeh farà la riserva di xavi" e a dicembre aveva giocato praticamente sempre segnando forse oltre 10 gol!!!
> fab è criticato soprattutto per le sue prestazioni non eccellenti in Champions, dove non ha mai fatto la differenza.
> 
> ma da qui a dire che il Barça venderà Fabregas ce ne vuole eh!!! è stato pur sempre schierato più da falso nueve che da centrale...
> e da centrale ha fatto sempre bene.



Ma infatti avrà giocato una trentina di partite a centrocampo quest'anno,e ha fatto un casino di gol e assist.

Poi è chiaro che se lo metti in attacco come "falso nueve" gioca malissimo,ma quella mica è colpa sua. 

Ha giocato più di Xavi e ha anche fatto più assist di quest'ultimo (che oltretutto è un vecchietto).

Onestamente,non capisco come mai si sia diffusa la credenza che Fabregas abbia fallito miseramente a tal punto che il Barca sia disposto a venderlo.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Già siamo a 14 pagine?!?
> 
> Ahahahahahah




.....la cosa promette bene...


----------



## MisterBet (3 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma infatti avrà giocato una trentina di partite a centrocampo quest'anno,e ha fatto un casino di gol e assist.
> 
> Poi è chiaro che se lo metti in attacco come "falso nueve" gioca malissimo,ma quella mica è colpa sua.
> 
> ...



Perchè la gente legge ancora i giornali purtroppo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Maggio 2013)

Stai a casa tua che è meglio, siete così bravi, vincete ogni anno la champ.... ops


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Maggio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Perchè la gente legge ancora i giornali purtroppo...



Ma il bello è che ricordo quando durante una partita di Champions del Barca,un telecronista commentò la partita di Fabregas dicendo: "Uuuh non si è inserito bene negli schemi della squadrahhh". 

In pratica tutti pensano che abbia fallito


----------



## Albijol (3 Maggio 2013)

Toh leggetevi cosa pensano di lui i tifosi del Barca:

4 - Cesc Fabregas - Page 120

I think his positive-looking stats are deceiving. For every game he does have where he plays well & actually helps the team, he has a whole handful in a row where he is one of, if not the worst player on the pitch. His attitude lately has been rubbing me the wrong way as well.

Questo non criticarlo (per me è un campione mostruoso), ma per dire che sono più che convinto che il Barcellona voglia venderlo. Certo da qui a andare al Milan c'è un oceano Atlantico


----------



## Nivre (3 Maggio 2013)

Bocciarello che dice?


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (3 Maggio 2013)

Mah sarebbe un vero colpaccio, per questo ci credo poco. E poi mi sembra strano e anche ingiusto che per una partita andata male lo scaricano così velocemente, sarebbe un grosso errore privarsi di un giocatore come lui...però se l'acquirente è il Milan, allora il discorso cambia, fanno bene a darlo via


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Bocciarello che dice?



operazione quasi conclusa: prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto a 25mln pagabili in 20 anni.


----------



## sion (3 Maggio 2013)

non ricominciamo come l'anno scorso vi prego...ogni estate con sto fabregas..


----------



## Albijol (3 Maggio 2013)

E se il Psg si comprasse Fabregas e ci vendesse Verratti?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Maggio 2013)

Ci vorrebbero Bocciarello e RossoMilan per avere delle conferme sulla trattativa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ci vorrebbero Bocciarello e RossoMilan per avere delle conferme sulla trattativa.


Ho parlato con Carlotta, tutto fatto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quant'era il record del topic di Fabregas nel vecchio forum?



297, quà rischiamo di stracciarlo


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 297, quà rischiamo di stracciarlo



......pensa se poi arriva sul serio.....


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quant'era il record del topic di Fabregas nel vecchio forum?



Mmmm non mi ricordo! Forse 300


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2013)

si sulle 300 pagine di nulla cosmico ahahha ...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Maggio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ci vorrebbero Bocciarello e *RossoMilan *per avere delle conferme sulla trattativa.



Fabregas 10%

Vergara 90%

Kucka 50%

Jorginho 70%

Yepes non rinnova al 99%


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2013)

Fabregas non è visto di buon occhio dai tifosi del Barca perchè da quando è arrivato ha cannato quasi tutti i big match di liga e champions, e per cannare intendo uno dei peggiori o peggiore in campo, questo al di là del ruolo perchè per la precisione la maggior parte dei gol e assist da quando è in Spagna li ha fatti giocando da falso 9. Poi fallire è un altro discorso ma consideriamo pure quanto l'hanno pagato, se guardiamo i numeri son buoni (anzi ottimi) pure quelli di Higuain eppure a Madrid non vedono l'ora di toglierselo dalle palle (giusto o sbagliato che sia).


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2013)

Per me bocciarello ancora ci segue


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Questo sarà il mio ultimo commento nel topic, liberi di crederci o meno: Fabregas al Milan è fatta, si aggregherà alla squadra per il ritiro, scambiato con Emanuelson arriverà in prestito con diritto di riscatto della metà a 15 milioni di euro.


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2013)

Mutande croccanti


----------



## Doctore (3 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ......pensa se poi arriva sul serio.....


se arriva al milan mi sentirete nei telegiornali...un pazzo gira nudo per strada in una calda notte d estate


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2013)

Se arriva succederà che arriva bocciarello che scrive: avete visto? ve lo avevo detto già 2 anni fa.

Saluti

Ps: sto parlando proprio ora con Carlota il quale mi sta dicendo che Cesc è molto contento di venire in Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Il Milan vuole Cesc Fabregas. 
Secondo il Corriere dello Sport ora il Barcelona sarà costretto a cedere il centrocampista a prezzo di saldo per cercare di dare l'assalto a Neymar. Per la trattativa viene ritenuto fondamentale il ruolo di Falmini ex compagno di Fabregas all'Arsenal.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mmmm non mi ricordo! Forse 300



297 ho controllato prima
dal 13 giugno al 1 settembre ahah


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 297 ho controllato prima
> dal 13 giugno al 1 settembre ahah



....adesso abbiamo iniziato molto prima quindi...


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Milan vuole Cesc Fabregas.
> Secondo il Corriere dello Sport ora il Barcelona sarà costretto a cedere il centrocampista a prezzo di saldo per cercare di dare l'assalto a Neymar. Per la trattativa viene ritenuto fondamentale il ruolo di Falmini ex compagno di Fabregas all'Arsenal.



Vai Matiè, usa il tuo fascino irresistibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....adesso abbiamo iniziato molto prima quindi...



speriamo che arriverà alla fine


----------



## 2515 (3 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Fabregas non è visto di buon occhio dai tifosi del Barca perchè da quando è arrivato ha cannato quasi tutti i big match di liga e champions, e per cannare intendo uno dei peggiori o peggiore in campo, questo al di là del ruolo perchè per la precisione la maggior parte dei gol e assist da quando è in Spagna li ha fatti giocando da falso 9. Poi fallire è un altro discorso ma consideriamo pure quanto l'hanno pagato, se guardiamo i numeri son buoni (anzi ottimi) pure quelli di Higuain eppure a Madrid non vedono l'ora di toglierselo dalle palle (giusto o sbagliato che sia).



Ibra pure fece più di 20 gol. Il fatto è che Fabregas è chiuso a centrocampo da Iniesta e da Xavi e pure come falso nove perché c'è Messi. Poi è ovvio che in spagna se ne freghino degli altri match, il loro campionato è a senso unico col real madrid, le altre squadre spagnole le considerano molto molto poco.

Semplicemente adesso viene fuori che oltre a neymar vogliono thiago silva, ergo una spesa da 94 milioni per il primo e almeno 45-50 per il secondo. Il barça la più grossa cifra la spese l'anno di acquisizione di Sanchez e fabregas, entrambi giocatori mal sopportati dalla tifoseria. Cesc dalla sua però ha il fatto di venire dal vivaio, ma la considerazione ambientale è molto diversa in spagna. Specie al barcellona, se uno è odiato dai tifosi non dura molto lì.


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Maggio 2013)

Flamini gli entra in scivolata gli rompe una gamba e lo prendiamo a prezzo outlet


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Galliani tace. È un buon segno.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per la trattativa viene ritenuto fondamentale il ruolo di Falmini ex compagno di Fabregas all'Arsenal.








Vai Mad Dog


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Maggio 2013)

Ma anche se lo mettessero sul mercato,noi non potremmo permettercelo. Costerà MINIMO (ma minimo,eh) 30 milioni,o no? Ci sarà un'asta con quelle 3-4 squadre interessate a lui.

Non è che puoi sempre avere un colpo di **** come con Ibra,dove praticamente solo noi eravamo interessati a lui.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma anche se lo mettessero sul mercato,noi non potremmo permettercelo. Costerà MINIMO (ma minimo,eh) 30 milioni,o no? *Ci sarà un'asta con quelle 3-4 squadre interessate a lui.
> *
> Non è che puoi sempre avere un colpo di **** come con Ibra,dove praticamente solo noi eravamo interessati a lui.



....ma solo noi abbiamo Galliani .....
...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Maggio 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Può capitare di tutto nella vita, ma non credo che al momento sia credibile l'arrivo di Fabregas al milan per una mera questione economica. Non ci possiamo permettere l'ingaggio o meglio non ce lo vogliamo permettere perché l'obiettivo è quello di ridurre il monte ingaggi in maniera importante e non di abbassarlo solo un po'...
> Inoltre, non credo che il Milan questa estate farà grandi acquisti perché il centrocampo è numericamente apposto così: Ambrosini, Montolivo, Saponara, Cristante, De Jong, Muntari, Flamini (?), uno tra Traoré o Nocerino. In attacco probabilmente promuoveranno uno della primavera o faranno venire qualche scandalo da fuori. Gli unici interventi di un certo tipo saranno forse in difesa; forse prenderanno un secondo portiere a parametro zero (secondo me Amelia a fine stagione se ne va, mentre temo che ad Abbiati rinnoveranno), i difensori temo saranno i seguenti: Salomon (oggetto misterioso), Zaccardo (fa quello che faceva Yepes), Mexes (se spalma), uno tra Bonera (penso più questo che costa poco) o Zapata, De Sciglio, Constant, Vilà (secondo me lo tengono solo per evitare di comprare un terzino sinistro nuovo, in fin dei conti mi pare prenda poco) e un terzino destro o un centrale in base al ruolo che attribuiscono a Zaccardo.




tra il prendere Fabregas o allestire una rosa da mentecatti ci sono delle vie di mezzo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Maggio 2013)

Se noi non riusciamo a prendere Fabregas speriamo almeno che il barca si prenda Flamini


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se noi non riusciamo a prendere Fabregas speriamo almeno che il barca si prenda Flamini



È più facile che noi prendiamo Fabregas...


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Maggio 2013)

Ma dai,già 19 pagine!?!?!?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Arsenal, Wenger: «Ritorno Fabregas? Non per ora»


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Barbara Berlusconi: "L'obiettivo è quello di costruirci i top player in casa. Non rinunceremo però a qualche grande colpo. Lo dimostra l'acquisto di Balotelli".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Maggio 2013)

Mi aspetto a giorni un articolo che dice di Fabregas al Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto a giorni un articolo che dice di Fabregas al Milan.



......questo è ottimismo


----------



## Bawert (3 Maggio 2013)

Non so cosa pensare; con Boccia e RossoMilan ci sono rimasto troppo male, perché ci credevo...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Maggio 2013)

l'altra volta avevo sensazioni positive,secondo me una trattativa c'era stata purtroppo c'era anche il barça,stavolta non mi "sento nulla" nel senso che dubito faremo qualche colpo ad effetto del genere,anche se a centrocampo è davvero il tipo di giocatore che ci serve,boh staremo a vedere


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Secondo il Mundo Deportivo oltre a Fabregas anche Victor Valdes, Alexis Sanchez e David Villa potrebbero lasciare il Barcellona.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Il sito supermoneynews scrive: "Crisi Barcellona-Fabregas, il Milan avrebbe mosso i primi passi. Cesc torna obiettivo di calciomercato per rossoneri". Ed ancora titola: "Calciomercato Milan: potrebbe arrivare Fabregas" 

Qualcuno conosce il predetto sito? [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] cosa ne pensi?


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2013)

Mmmm mai sentito!


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Maggio 2013)

Credo sia la settordicesima volta che associano Fabregas al Milan 
Nonostante quest'anno abbia giocato piuttosto male, mi piace tantissimo e ci servirebbe come il pane.
Non credo minimamente che arrivi, perché il Barcellona non lo svenderà ovviamente, e tra l'altro dipende anche dal raggiungimento o meno della Champions.


----------



## The P (3 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] ti dico solo che il tizio che l'ha scritto si chiama Franky Convento


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] ti dico solo che il tizio che l'ha scritto si chiama Franky Convento



......e chi c.....è? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Mmmm mai sentito!



.....mi sa che ne usciranno di m......te.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Maggio 2013)

già 20 pagine


----------



## dioscuro84 (4 Maggio 2013)

Si ricominciaaaaa ahhahahaha Beh rispetto a due anni fa un po' di differenze: il costo del cartellino inferiore non penso superi i 20 mln, non c'e la squadra del cuore visto che ci gioca già e quindi la prima scelta saremmo noi perché in Inghilterra disse che non giocherebbe con nessuno al di fuori dei Gunners e al PSG non ci va, la notizia è già uscita sui giornali a maggio. Per il resto con Cesc in difesa mi accontenterei di Ogbonna o Astori, lo spagnolo in mezzo al campo cambia la squadra dal giorno alla notte...in cambina di regia e pieni poteri sul dettare i tempi. Anche due anni fa a giugno usci che era Flamini che lo stava convincendo riportando un tweet dove Fabregas si congratulava con Matteo per lo scudetto appena vinto chissà che il Corriere non abbia fatto un minestrone di notizie vecchie e nuove...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Maggio 2013)

Ho trovato il post leggendario ragazzi. Questo post è da incorniciare come il post più troll di tutta la storia di Milanworld. Credo che una cosa del genere raramente si sia vista, manco la storiella del barcarolo è arrivata a tanto. Ovviamente l'autore di tale post è più o meno come Woldemort, non si può nominare, ma tutti sanno chi è.

_buongiorno ragazzi

come vi ho riportato in precedenza per cesc tutto è filato liscio, a giorni dovrebbe esserci l'annuncio ufficiale,i giornali e gli addetti ai lavori piano piano si stanno avvicinando a quello che vi ho rivelato settimane fa,meglio tardi che mai direi

ieri ho sentito al telefono carlota fabregas,e mi ha riferito che suo fratello è molto contento e felice di venire al milan,ma inevitabilmente ci ha ponderato molto su perchè stava facendo una scelta di vita importante, un po di dubbi li ha avuti e francamente mi ha detto che da catalano aspettava un proposta del barcà per tornare a giocare a casa,chi non ci avrebbe riflettuto al posto suo,ma da professionista ha dovuto fare una scelta e non poteva non mantenere le promesse date al dottor galliani

parlando con colleghi ed amici catalani ho saputo che difficilmente il barcelona riprende giocatori che hanno fatto uno sgarbo,perchè cesc lo ha fatto quando aveva 16 anni firmando per i gunners,e non è ben visto da molti azionisti importanti,ma per un giocatore come lui questa regola non scritta sarebbe passata in secondo piano,ma il barcà non si
vuole svenare per un ruolo in cui si sentono totalmente coperti dalla prima squadra fino ad arrivare alle giovanili

altra news raiola sta lavorando intensamente per il secondo giocatore che milita in inghilterra,più precisamente un centrocampista tuttofare

ora vi saluto,vi scriverò in questi giorni se avrò altre novità importanti_

Capolavoro... CA-PO-LA-VO-RO


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ho trovato il post leggendario ragazzi. Questo post è da incorniciare come il post più troll di tutta la storia di Milanworld. Credo che una cosa del genere raramente si sia vista, manco la storiella del barcarolo è arrivata a tanto. Ovviamente l'autore di tale post è più o meno come Woldemort, non si può nominare, ma tutti sanno chi è.
> 
> _buongiorno ragazzi
> 
> ...


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> ieri ho sentito al telefono carlota fabregas,e mi ha riferito che suo fratello è molto contento e felice di venire al milan,ma inevitabilmente ci ha ponderato molto su perchè stava facendo una scelta di vita importante, un po di dubbi li ha avuti e francamente mi ha detto che da catalano aspettava un proposta del barcà per tornare a giocare a casa,chi non ci avrebbe riflettuto al posto suo,ma da professionista ha dovuto fare una scelta e non poteva non mantenere le promesse date al dottor galliani



E il bello che la trollata più grande di questa frase è la parola "dottor" vicino a Galliani!


----------



## sion (4 Maggio 2013)

gia' siamo a 21 pagine di nulla..vediamo se riusciamo a fare il record,da qui al 31 agosto..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E il bello che la trollata più grande di questa frase è la parola "dottor" vicino a Galliani!


La licenza poetica sugli apostrofi, accenti, maiuscole, punteggiatura sono tutte chicche di cui questo elemento ci ha deliziati


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2013)

Ieri ho sentito al telefono Carlota


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2013)

*Ad Allegri è stato chiesto di Fabregas durante la conferenza stampa. Ma l'allenatore rossonero ha evitato di rispondere.*


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ad Allegri è stato chiesto di Fabregas durante la conferenza stampa. Ma l'allenatore rossonero ha evitato di rispondere.*



Allegri non sapeva se rispondere a nome del Milan o della Roma


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ad Allegri è stato chiesto di Fabregas durante la conferenza stampa. Ma l'allenatore rossonero ha evitato di rispondere.*



....forse perché ormai a lui non interessa più chi prenderà il Milan?


----------



## runner (4 Maggio 2013)

Allegri resta a mio avviso e Fabragas non arriva


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ad Allegri è stato chiesto di Fabregas durante la conferenza stampa. Ma l'allenatore rossonero ha evitato di rispondere.*



Chi tace acconsente


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

Alllegri sugli obiettivi di mercato. "Fabregas? I grandi giocatori piacciono sempre ma tutti insieme abbiamo ricostruito un ottimo Milan che facesse bene in Italia e che superasse il primo turno in Europa. Cresciamo e ricostruiamo piano piano: la società sta facendo bene ma ci vuole tempo, da due a tre anni sono necessari".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Maggio 2013)

Siamo già a pagina 22 

Chiudete sto topic vi prego


----------



## The P (4 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alllegri sugli obiettivi di mercato. "Fabregas? I grandi giocatori piacciono sempre ma tutti insieme abbiamo ricostruito un ottimo Milan che facesse bene in Italia e che superasse il primo turno in Europa. *Cresciamo e ricostruiamo piano piano: la società sta facendo bene ma ci vuole tempo, da due a tre anni sono necessari"*.



sta cosa è agghiacciante.
L'anno scorso ci volevano 2 o 3 anni, quest'anno pure. 
Intanto in squadra hai Balotelli e più giovani che hanno dimostrato un gran futuro.
Dicessero un anno capirei, ma 2 o 3 è solo un alibi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> sta cosa è agghiacciante.
> L'anno scorso ci volevano 2 o 3 anni, quest'anno pure.
> Intanto in squadra hai Balotelli e più giovani che hanno dimostrato un gran futuro.
> Dicessero un anno capirei, ma 2 o 3 è solo un alibi.


Volevano dire 2 o 3 anni luce.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Siamo già a pagina 22
> 
> Chiudete sto topic vi prego



...almeno 2 pagine sono di messaggi che...contano le pagine.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> sta cosa è agghiacciante.
> L'anno scorso ci volevano 2 o 3 anni, quest'anno pure.
> Intanto in squadra hai Balotelli e più giovani che hanno dimostrato un gran futuro.
> Dicessero un anno capirei, ma 2 o 3 è solo un alibi.




.....2-3 anni di cui uno già passato....


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Volevano dire 2 o 3 anni luce.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Volevano dire 2 o 3 anni luce.



A dire la verità, anni luce è un'unità di misura che misura la lunghezza non il tempo


----------



## The P (4 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....2-3 anni di cui uno già passato....



Beh la domanda era sulla prossima stagione, ad inizio stagione diceva lo stesso 2 o 3 anni.

Insomma quest'anno non è esistito? 

Allegri cmq ha proprio la testa del mediocre. L'ha dimostrato in tutti i modi. Quando ho letto come si è presentato Conte ai calciatori avevo quasi le lacrime.

"Siamo arrivati 6-7 per due anni... non esisterà più fare così schifo"... find the differences


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2013)

io credo che l'obettivo sia arrivare in finale di champions nel 2016(per chi non lo sapesse la finale si svolgerà a san siro)

sui tempi sono quelli e forse sono anche pochi, il bayern e la germania in generale hanno iniziato 12 anni fa a puntare sui vivai o comunque sui giovani in generale e i frutti si notano solo adesso,ci vuole calma,ma tanto siamo in italia,di che sto parlando?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ho trovato il post leggendario ragazzi. Questo post è da incorniciare come il post più troll di tutta la storia di Milanworld. Credo che una cosa del genere raramente si sia vista, manco la storiella del barcarolo è arrivata a tanto. Ovviamente l'autore di tale post è più o meno come Woldemort, non si può nominare, ma tutti sanno chi è.
> 
> _buongiorno ragazzi
> 
> ...



"miei colleghi ed amici catalani"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A dire la verità, anni luce è un'unità di misura che misura la lunghezza non il tempo


Tifo'o te strozzo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> "miei colleghi ed amici catalani"


"Ci ha ponderato molto sul fatto di venire al Milan"


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi, manteniamo il topic in ordine per favore. E lasciamo perdere le cose passate, dai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2013)

Nell'editoriale di Suma si parla già adesso di "saldi spagnoli" da attendere pazientemente nelle ultime due settimane d'agosto!!

Questi non imparano mai la lezione, aspettano sempre a fare il mercato l'ultimo giorno quando la preparazione è già finita... poi non ci si stupisca se si perdono 20 punti nei primi due mesi!


----------



## samburke (4 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> sta cosa è agghiacciante.
> L'anno scorso ci volevano 2 o 3 anni, quest'anno pure.
> Intanto in squadra hai Balotelli e più giovani che hanno dimostrato un gran futuro.
> Dicessero un anno capirei, ma 2 o 3 è solo un alibi.



Credo che la stima del tempo sia semplicemente legata al fatto che ogni anni si vendono i giocatori più forti per ripianare il bilancio. Quindi ogni anno rinizia il conteggio...


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2013)

Secondo il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, in estate *sia Milan che Inter proveranno ad acquistare Fabregas dal Barcellona*.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, in estate *sia Milan che Inter proveranno ad acquistare Fabregas dal Barcellona*.



....non credo che Fabregas lascerebbe il Barcellona per andare in una squadra che non giocherà la CL e l'Inter rischia seriamente di non fare nemmeno l'EL.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me e tutto fumo e niente arrosto, figuriamoci se va via dal Barca non ci credo manco se lo vedo, poi se va via secondo me fa ritorno all'Arsenal altro che milan e inter


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2013)

Sì come no va all'Inde ahahah


----------



## Doctore (5 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non credo che Fabregas lascerebbe il Barcellona per andare in una squadra che non giocherà la CL e l'Inter rischia seriamente di non fare nemmeno l'EL.


ma poi perche deve venire in italia?Siamo a livelli del campionato portoghese/francese


----------



## AndrasWave (5 Maggio 2013)

Non abbiamo i soldi noi per acquistare Fabregas, figurati l'Inter.

I giornali hanno proprio bisogno di vendere..


----------



## Ale (5 Maggio 2013)

se fabregas fosse sul mercato, ci sarebbero le squadre inglesi ed il psg, le italiane non sarebbero in corsa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Si,l'Inter offrirà 15 milioni più Biraghi e Stendhoffler


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si,l'Inter offrirà 15 milioni più Biraghi e *Stendhoffler*



Ma che è?? Sembra il nome di uno sciatore austriaco


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2013)

Certo che fabregas mica gli interessa giocare la champions league figurarsi va all'Inter super felice


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che è?? Sembra il nome di uno sciatore austriaco



Lo vidi nel derby di Primavera e sembrava una mezza pippa


----------



## Lollo7zar (5 Maggio 2013)

lol


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2013)

Ahahahah figuriamoci se va all'Inter che non gioca nemmeno in EL.


----------



## 2515 (5 Maggio 2013)

ci credono molto più gli interisti di noi eh, ho guardato.XD Sono sicuri che se danno handanovic lui verrebbe volentieri all'inter.XD


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ci credono molto più gli interisti di noi eh, ho guardato.XD Sono sicuri che se danno handanovic lui verrebbe volentieri all'inter.XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2013)

ora tutti su Fabregas...ripeto che preferisco De Rossi a 15 milioni che Cesc a 25-30


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2013)

Oriali: 'Fabregas in Italia? Se lascia il Barça, torna in Premier'

Mediaset Premium


----------



## Ale (6 Maggio 2013)

biennale a flamini...altro che fabregas


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2013)

Le probabilità che venga in Italia tendono asintoticamente a zero.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> biennale a flamini...altro che fabregas



Beh, visto che non prenderemo mai Francesco, possiamo accontentarci di un suo grande amico, no?
La qualità è più o meno la stessa


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2013)

*Fabregas non vuole lasciare il Barcellona*. Il suo staff ha smentito le voci che parlano di un possibile trasferimento in Premier League.


----------



## Ale (9 Maggio 2013)

e fu cosi che il tormentone fabregas finì a pag. 25 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Beh, visto che non prenderemo mai Francesco, possiamo accontentarci di un suo grande amico, no?
> La qualità è più o meno la stessa



piu meno che piu


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Oriali: 'Fabregas in Italia? Se lascia il Barça, torna in Premier'
> 
> Mediaset Premium



al chelsea con mourinho, magari.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Maggio 2013)

nah in premier torna all'arsenal l'ha detto lui stesso che non giocherebbe con nessun altra squadra


----------



## James Watson (9 Maggio 2013)

Quando C-azzo arriva il 31 Agosto?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Maggio 2013)

sinceramente non vedo perchè il barça si debba privare di un giocatore così forte e duttile,con xavi che comincia a perdere colpi(il tempo passa anche per lui) ed iniesta che durante ogni stagione ha i suoi piccoli infortuni.E poi puo' giocare anche da falso nueve o da punta laterale.Una sua partenza dal barcellona è secondo me pura fantascienza


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2013)

Inter, ipotesi scambio Handanovic-FabregasIl club nerazzurro valuta il suo portiere 30 milioni. Piacciono anche Sanchez, Montoya, Bartra e Song

Corriere dello Sport


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inter, ipotesi scambio Handanovic-FabregasIl club nerazzurro valuta il suo portiere 30 milioni. Piacciono anche Sanchez, Montoya, Bartra e Song
> 
> Corriere dello Sport



non credo al barça siano così polli,poi il cds ma dai...


----------



## 2515 (11 Maggio 2013)

l'inter deve rifarsi mezza squadra, anche se fosse vera sta offerta da 30 milioni la riutilizzerebbero tutta per lui e resterebbero decimati davanti e dietro, oltre che pure a centrocampo togliendo kovacic.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> *l'inter deve rifarsi mezza squadra*, anche se fosse vera sta offerta da 30 milioni la riutilizzerebbero tutta per lui e resterebbero decimati davanti e dietro, oltre che pure a centrocampo togliendo kovacic.


Io credo che possa essere questa la formazione dell'anno prossimo:
..............Handanovic
.....Samuel-Ranocchia-???
???-Kovacic-Guarin-Nagatomo
Palacio...Milito/Icardi.....???

E non sarebbe male però dove stanno i punti interrogativi dovrebbero intervenire ovviamente, non bastano certamente i colpi che hanno messo a segno(Campagnaro, Andreolli, Icardi, Botta e Laxalt).


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Maggio 2013)

Io mi chiedo con che "coraggio" accostano certi nomi ancora all'Italia, ormai questi giocatori sono impossibili per l'Italia


----------



## 2515 (11 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io credo che possa essere questa la formazione dell'anno prossimo:
> ..............Handanovic
> .....Samuel-Ranocchia-???
> ???-Kovacic-Guarin-Nagatomo
> ...



Samuel non è affidabile fisicamente, Milito sarà fuori per un pezzo, in dubbio c'è pure cassano e tra l'altro in attacco sono "poveri", devono acquistare. Icardi non glielo danno per meno di 10 milioni e già per prendere lui tutto il capitale per fabregas va a quel paese, considerando che dovranno pure ripianare il bilancio dato che stanno in rosso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Samuel non è affidabile fisicamente, Milito sarà fuori per un pezzo, in dubbio c'è pure cassano e tra l'altro in attacco sono "poveri", devono acquistare. Icardi non glielo danno per meno di 10 milioni e già per prendere lui tutto il capitale per fabregas va a quel paese, considerando che dovranno pure ripianare il bilancio dato che stanno in rosso.


Fabregas è una vaccata, ovviamente dovrebbero sperare che Milito e Samuel siano in salute, in caso contrario hanno Icardi per sostituire Milito, mentre sarebbero problemi per Samuel, per questo devono necessariamente acquistare in difesa.


----------



## MisterBet (11 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fabregas è una vaccata, ovviamente dovrebbero sperare che Milito e Samuel siano in salute, in caso contrario hanno Icardi per sostituire Milito, mentre sarebbero problemi per Samuel, per questo devono necessariamente acquistare in difesa.



Andreollone e Campagnarone  poi c'è il fenomeno Juan Jesus...già sono cinque centrali, con Chivu sei...dubito ne prendano un settimo...anzi devono vedere che fare con Silvestre, o meglio a chi sbolognarlo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Andreollone e Campagnarone  poi c'è il fenomeno Juan Jesus...già sono cinque centrali, con Chivu sei...dubito ne prendano un settimo...anzi devono vedere che fare con Silvestre, o meglio a chi sbolognarlo...


Dovrebbero vedere di sbolognarne più di uno là dietro.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2013)

*Non andate sempre Off. Qui si parla di Fabregas. *


----------



## Blu71 (16 Maggio 2013)

Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Galliani ieri ospite d’onore all’Amsterdam Arena per la finale di Europa League, avrebbe incontrato degli esponenti del Barcellona per parlare di Victor Valdes, Martin Montoya, David Villa e Adriano e non è da *escludere anche di Fabregas, per il quale ci sarebbe sempre l’interesse del Milan* che intanto deve risolvere la questione relativa al futuro di Bojan.


----------



## 2515 (16 Maggio 2013)

Personalmente non troverei strano tutti questi acquisti giovani fatti presto e in anticipo, per pagarli meno e risparmiare quando il milan dovrà superare i preliminari di Champions, una volta fatti ci saranno i soldi veri e Galliani potrebbe piazzare il suo colpo, probabilmente non fabregas ma un bel colpo si potrà fare.


----------



## Jino (16 Maggio 2013)

Semplice fantacalcio.


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2013)

Valdes
Montoya
Villa
Adriano

I piu' cessi.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2013)

Vabbè Villa cesso non si può leggere.....


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2013)

cesso no ma e' finito, sempre rotto


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Maggio 2013)

Beh,è già un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2013)

TMW - Barcellona-Fabregas: rapporti ai minimi. Le due milanesi alla finestra


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset i soldi ricavati da una eventuale cessione del Faraone poterebbero essere investiti per Fabregas.


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

Beh a questo punto tevez-fabregas per elsharaui e' da fare. Con i soldi di boateng e robinho ovviamente arrivera' quel cesso di astori


----------



## pennyhill (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez, Pastore, Fabregas, siamo a inizio giugno e già i giornalai si stanno scatenando.


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez, Fabregas, Pastore in un giorno. I giornali si sbizzarriscono e noi restiamo a bocca asciutta. Siamo nella fantascienza imho.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset i soldi ricavati da una eventuale cessione del Faraone poterebbero essere investiti per Fabregas.



Quindi niente Tevez?


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Fantacalcio, non ce lo possiamo permettere.


----------



## 2515 (11 Giugno 2013)

Ridicolo, 25 milioni e passa non basterebbero per Fabregas, entrambe le squadre di Manchester lo vogliono oltre al suo amato arsenal, tanto basta a renderlo impossibile.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Giugno 2013)

Sbrotfl,ma a El Shaarawy a quanto lo stiamo vendendo,a 150 milioni?


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset i soldi ricavati da una eventuale cessione del Faraone poterebbero essere investiti per Fabregas.



E' Pellegatti. Davvero poco attendibile.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Giugno 2013)

Direi che possiamo fare una prima previsione sulla nuova formazione del Milan:

Abbiati
Abate-Mexes-Zapata-De Sciglio
Fabregas-Verratti-T.Alcantara
Pastore
Tevez-Balotelli


----------



## iceman. (11 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' Pellegatti. Davvero poco attendibile.




Ma una l'ha mai presa? In teoria secondo lui i 25 milioni derivanti dallo scambio con elsha ,verrebbero spesi per fabregas.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Dal vedere come fare per risparmiare su Poli a Tevez, Pastore e Fabregas. Per me non arriva nessuno di questi ultimi tre.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Direi che possiamo fare una prima previsione sulla nuova formazione del Milan:
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate-Mexes-Zapata-De Sciglio
> ...



Buttala via


----------



## Albijol (11 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Tevez, Fabregas, Pastore in un giorno.



Poi ti svegli tutto sudato, accendi la Tv e senti che Galliani ha preso Sforzini, Borriello e Bertolacci 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Direi che possiamo fare una prima previsione sulla nuova formazione del Milan:
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate-Mexes-Zapata-De Sciglio
> ...



Per questa squadra anche senza Fabregas sarei dispostissimo a cedere il Faraone


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Giugno 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset i soldi ricavati da una eventuale cessione del Faraone poterebbero essere investiti per Fabregas.


Sì come sono stati reinvestiti quelli delle cessioni di Sheva, Kakà, Thiago Silva e Ibra.

Secondo me l'errore grosso non è la cessione di El Shaarawy per 45 pippi (lo venderei a quella cifra), l'errore è scambiare El Shaawary per Tevez + 25 milioni. Io prenderei un giocatore più giovane, ma Fester si è fissato su Tevez, visto che deve riscattare la figuraccia di un paio di anni fa. Giocatore che mi piace, sia chiaro, ma spenderei meglio i soldi visto che non ne abbiamo tanti.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Giugno 2013)

certo.... col manchester che ha offerto sopra i 35mln per averlo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' Pellegatti. Davvero poco attendibile.


Kakà in panchina aaaaaaa Bèèèrgamo.


----------

